# Food Safety News - 06/11/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 11, 2021)

*South Dakota ninth state with cooperative interstate meat agreement with USDA*
By News Desk on Jun 11, 2021 12:05 am USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) and South Dakota have finalized a Cooperative Interstate Shipment (CIS) agreement, which provides an opportunity for selected state-inspected meat and poultry processors to ship their products across state lines. Under the CIS agreement, South Dakota may inspect meat in selected establishments for shipment throughout the United States. The... Continue Reading


*WHO EU chief: Number of people sick from unsafe food is unacceptable*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 11, 2021 12:04 am A regional director at the World Health Organization has said the number of people getting sick or dying from unsafe food is “staggering” and “unacceptable.” Every year in Europe and Central Asia, more than 23 million people fall sick from foodborne illness, with the poor and young mostly impacted. Such illness is responsible for 5,000... Continue Reading


*Organizations tell FDA they want it to continue with inspection mandate*
By Guest Contributor on Jun 11, 2021 12:03 am Editor’s note: Following is a letter signed by a coalition of organizations and sent to Janet Woodcock, M.D., FDA Acting Commissioner of Food and Drugs. Opinion Dear Dr. Woodcock, The undersigned organizations, representing the food industry, consumers, and state and local food safety regulators, write to express our support for FDA’s compliance with the Food... Continue Reading


*Nevada must relay upon surrounding states for cage-free eggs*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 11, 2021 12:02 am With Gov. Stephen Sisolak’s signature on June 4, Nevada joined Utah, Michigan, Washington, Oregon, California, Massachusetts and Rhode Island, by mandating cage-free eggs. There just one problem. There are no commercial egg producers in Nevada, nor are any likely to set up businesses there. Jerry Wilkins from Colorado’s Morning Fresh Farms visited Carson City in... Continue Reading


*Finland sees record Listeria high in 2020*
By News Desk on Jun 11, 2021 12:00 am Finland reported a record number of Listeria infections this past year with the figure almost twice as high as 2019. The 93 Listeria infections in 2020 were nearly double the 50 in the year before and the largest annual total ever reported to the National Infectious Diseases Register. Almost 80 infections were recorded in 2018... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Three years after world’s largest Listeria Outbreak justice has yet to be served*
By Bill Marler on Jun 10, 2021 08:25 pm Over 1,000 sickened with over 200 dead from Listeria tainted polony. I have the honor to be working with counsel in South Africa – See Listeria Class Action. See also recent video update done by ENCA Checkpoint – https://www.enca.com/shows/checkpoint-listeriosis-update-09-june-2021 Following the declaration of the Listeria outbreak in December 2017, a multi-sectoral outbreak response was initiated. Findings... Continue Reading


*Patients in new Salmonella outbreak live in 2 Western states; other areas may be affected*
By Coral Beach on Jun 10, 2021 01:57 pm Patients in a new Salmonella Weltevreden outbreak live in Nevada and Arizona, but health officials say there may be people in other states who have been infected. Virtually no details were released June 8 when the Food and Drug Administration revealed the outbreak in a weekly data table. Today a spokesperson from the Centers of... Continue Reading


----------

